# java client-server



## asher (12. März 2008)

Hallo leute,

folgendes Problem. die firma, in der ich mein Praktikum (FH) gemacht habe will nun auch das ich meine Diplomarbeit dort schreibe.
Als Aufgabe soll ich ein Tool Schreiben, welches bestimmte Services prüft und bei nicht verfügbarkeit dieses Services (Email, Internet zugang, Webseite etc.) eine Fehlermeldung ausgibt.

Da ich mich nicht so besonders gut mit dem System auskenne, bitte ich euch um informationen.
Ich hatte geplant eine Webpage zu erstellen(Entweder Java Beans-Servlett oder Javascript mit Ajax?!), in der Einstellungen gemacht werden (User, Services definieren etc.) , welche die Daten aus einer Datenbank bezieht. Von dort aus sollen dann Prüfungsalgorithmen gestartet werden, die auf einem Server laufen und diese Prüfungen vollziehen.
Die Ergebnisse werden dann korreliert und entsprechend per email, sms, an einen Client oder auf einer Webpage als Info ausgegeben.

1. Ist dass so möglich?
2. Kann man einen Client in Java schreiben, der auf diversen Rechnern installiert wird und bei einem Fehler ein kleines Fenster aufpoppt mit dem Fehler (so wie bei outlook wenn eine neue email kommt. also kein normales popup window sondern etwas bunter)?
3.Woher könnte ich programm beispiele finden?
4.Welche Sprachen oder Systeme wären hier am besten? Also bei der Webpage z.b Java beans oder normales javascript mit Ajax requests

Ich erwarte kine Lösungen  nur denkanstöße..

Ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe.


----------



## zerix (12. März 2008)

Hallo,

mal so ne kleine Info. Java und Java-Script sind nicht das gleiche. Java-Script ist hauptsächlich für die Darstellung auf einer Webseite. Mit Java kannst du richtige Programme schreiben.

Wenn du fragen zu Java hast, solltest du im Java-Forum schreiben.

So als Einstieg in Java kannst du dir das mal anschauen.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/

MFG

Sascha


----------



## asher (12. März 2008)

Hi Sascha,

ja klar, das weiß ich ja.
Ich möchte eben eine Webpage für die Einstellungen machen.
Diese entweder mit javabeans-servlets usw. oder alternativ in Javascript.

Die Java programme sollen auf dem Server automatisch laufen.
Die Fehlermeldungen die diese Programme ausgeben, sollen über eine DB korreliert werden und dementsprechent entweder an einen Client (wie oben beschrieben),
als sms oder auf einer dritten Weboberfläche ausgegeben werden.

Sprich das komplette tool besteht aus mehreren Stücken unterschiedlicher Programmierung. Von der Programmierung her an sich mach ich mir nicht so viele Sorgen, nur ob diese "Komponenten" auch zusammen fungieren.
Und dass mit dem Client macht mir etwas sorgen.


----------



## zerix (12. März 2008)

> Diese entweder mit javabeans-servlets usw. oder alternativ in Javascript.



Also ich schätze mit javabeans-servlet meinst du JSP und Servelts oder?

MFG

zEriX


----------



## asher (12. März 2008)

jep, ich hab mir zwar noch keine genaueren gedanken gemacht aber ich denke aus Sicherheits aspekten ist das besser als normales Javascript.
Ich versuche halt gerade schritt für schritt ein Bild von den Komponenten zu machen.


----------



## zerix (12. März 2008)

Also JSP/Servelts und Java-Script haben auch nichts gemeinsam. Kann man gar nicht vergleichen. Eher JSP/Servlets und PHP.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## asher (12. März 2008)

Wie würdest du vorgehen bei soch einer Aufgabenstellung
Hast du vielleicht ne andere Idee?


----------



## zerix (12. März 2008)

Du kannst natürlich beides nehmen. 
Ich würde dir mal empfehlen, wenn du sowieso mit Java arbeitest und Java-Script/Ajax einsetzen möchtest, dann schau die mal das GWT an.

http://code.google.com/webtoolkit

Da kannst du Ajax-Anwendungen mit Java schreiben.

MFG

Sascha


----------

